# Muscle cramps on m1t



## G-man (Nov 17, 2004)

Has anyone expirienced muscle cramps while on m1t?
 I have been getting cramps "out of the blue" in my neck and lats when I turn or tilt my head and I mean all the time, at work and at home. I haven't even been working out my neck. Is this a common side?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2004)

For me it was.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes, very common. There probably isn't much you can do, but drinking lots of water and getting plenty of potassium might help some. Also, don't stack it with creatine.


----------



## G-man (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't stack with creatine? NOW you tell me


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 17, 2004)

It made my pumps (and cramps) too intense.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2004)

G-man said:
			
		

> Has anyone expirienced muscle cramps while on m1t?



yup.


----------



## Phred (Nov 18, 2004)

For me it was my calfs and my lats.


----------



## ChaBingsta (Nov 18, 2004)

*Cramps?*

yeah i got cramps in my legs and back like crazy.


----------



## leykis1o1 (Feb 9, 2005)

ive been getting cramps even in my face, neck, legs everything it seams..ive also been taking creating with the methyl-d


----------



## darek22 (Feb 10, 2005)

magnesium pills seem to always take crapms away for me


----------



## Stu (Feb 10, 2005)

i think taurine is supposed to help


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

calves, lower back and traps cramped on me.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

I got the cramping too in my neck and lats.  Sometimes it would feel like a muscle in my neck had popped when I would turn my head.  Make sure you drink over a gallon of water a day, eat a couple bananas a day, get some potassium tabs and magnesium tabs.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 12, 2005)

Pectorals and abs mainly here.  The ab cramps were no fun.   I was seriously concerned I might pull an ab muscle.  The whole abdominal wall would cramp almost uncontrollably sometimes.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2005)

I get them very badly in my lower back, it's one of things I hate most about M1T and cause cycles to be fairly short.


----------



## Phred (Feb 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I get them very badly in my lower back, it's one of things I hate most about M1T and cause cycles to be fairly short.



My last cycle I stopped at the end of 3 weeks.  Was planning on a 4 weeker.  But the lower back cramps and also my calfs were really aching.  I have about a mile walk to and from the bus for work and it was really a killer if I was late and trying to walk fast to make up time so I would not miss the bus.  And I was only taking 10 mg per day.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2005)

Using creatine at the same time as M1T makes it worse, as well.


----------



## Phred (Feb 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Using creatine at the same time as M1T makes it worse, as well.


 Umph....I had not considered that angle.  I was on creatine at the time.  Next cycle I will drop the creatine and see if it helps.


----------

